# Outdoor Light cycles



## nycdiesel (May 8, 2009)

I'm trying to find out when the light cycle will hit 12/12 in my area. I tried goodle "12/12 light cycle nyc" with no good results. Is there a name for the that day? I don't want my plants more then 4/5 foot tall (same height as local thorn bushes  ). Gardens around here are usually started just after memorial day is that a good guide for mj also?


----------



## SovietFinland (May 8, 2009)

Try google "Sunrise Sunset U.S.A. New York".

Next time September 25 or 26.


----------



## purplephazes (May 12, 2009)

hXXp://ptaff.ca/soleil/?lang=en_CA
hope this helps !! peace..late sept is your time !12/12


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2009)

hXXp://www.sunrisesunset.com/custom_srss_calendar.asp
..but 12/12has little to do with outdoor flowering. By the third week of september (Fall equinox)
plants in 'most' areas of NA are nearlly finished/matured.
June 21 is summer is the longest day of the year in the northern hemi'. Your plants will start flowering _"around"_ early/mid to late August as the light hours steadily decrease.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 12, 2009)

Very interesting.  What is the earliest in the year when is it safe to plant outside and make sure they veg rather than flower?


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2009)

art.. "I" like june 1.... for taking cuts from 24/0 to OD. Only 3 weeks of the longes days of summer left, then the light hours begin their decrease.
  Even if the abrupt change from 24 of light, to a shorter 16(or so), does induce flowering, once the light hours begin to deminish, they just continue to flower. No revegging, reflowering stress or worry.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 12, 2009)

So... June 1st in the ground, begins flowering sometime in Aug (approx 3 months veg) and done by week 3 Sept?  That's a short flowering period?  Am I missing something?

FYI I'm thinking about a few outside plants down here in FL .  nycdiesel beat me to asking the question he did.


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2009)

noooo.. that isn't exactly correct...IME. nor is it what I said. 
 I said by the 3rd week of sept.(12/12 naturaly) that they are 'nearing' maturity. And that 12/12 has nothing to do with flowering in nature.





> Your plants will start flowering "around" *early/mid* to late August


 strain dependant. "earl/mid August untill the 3rd week of Sept., is 5-6 weeks on my calendar. And nearing maturity IMO. 
Taking clones from under 24/0 and putting them out June 1, "seems" IME, to induce flowering a little sooner, and in turn, they mature a little sooner. Some being ready to harvest by the last week of Sept.
   I've been at this for awhile OD. I can only give you the time lines of "my" experience year after year, for "my" area. Let's call it the 35th parallel. Further north, things sgould happen a few days earlier/sooner. Further south, a few days later/slower. But as a "general" time line, I know, I've watched them for decades. 
  I've had strains/plants finish by late september, while other can run into late October. And there are sat' dom strains that "I" can't finish in my aea, due to imminent frosts/freezes in late October. But I never recall having a plant "not" in full flower by the last week of August, a full 3 weeks+ prior to 12/12 in nature.


----------



## Old Bud (May 16, 2009)

As Hick said, 12/12 has nothing to do with flowering in nature. 12/12 just happens to be the most efficient time schedule for indoor growing. Just when flowering starts is very strain specific, some start much earlier than others but as days shorten and nights grow colder flowering will begin. The 12/12 thing is one of the most common misconceptions of new outdoor growers.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (May 19, 2009)

Hick,
I've had the 2 bubbas and 1 ww out now for 2 weeks and 1 ww now for a week. I get what ur saying about the early finishing. I guess since the weather has been so nice, i wanted them out getting that sun asap. I "think" i've reached or exceeded my garden space from grumpy Mrs Rotten, but it'd be nice to stick one more out there June1st:giggle:


----------

